# しかり



## ihitokage

Hello!
I have heard this word translated as "indeed". Can someone explain this? Is it related to the verb 叱る?
In which situations is it proper to use this word? And what's the difference between しかり and たしかに?

Thanks and have a nice day! ^^


----------



## karlalou

Hi!

しかり（然り）is nothing to do with the verb, 叱る.
I am not very familiar with this verb, but it seems to be 然り is the ending or the dictionary form of the verb, meaning 'indeed' or 'it seems to be so'.

We seldom use it. You might hear often in dramas in very old settings like samurai era. It sounds old and rigid or discipline. In modern times, we say* しかる*べき 対応 (appropriate correspondence) / 場所にしまう (put away things to the appropriate places) / 部署にお尋ねください (please ask to the appropriate section) / etc.

One use of it is.. putting right after a noun or noun-equivalent phrase, you line up a few things. For example, 早弁したこと然り、早退したこと然り、連絡しなかったこと然り（だ） (Eating the early lunch is one thing, leaving early is another, neglecting to report is yet another). But this sounds old or like acting dramatic.

Or used like conjunction, you can start with it:
然らば means 'if so'.
然るに means 'but'.
然して means 'thus'.

and.. what else..?


----------



## kamot

karlalou said:


> In modern times, we say* しかる*べき 対応 (appropriate correspondence) / 場所にしまう (put away things to the appropriate places) / 部署にお尋ねください (please ask to the appropriate section) / etc.



Yes. We also have an adverbial form, "しかるべく".
We often hear it in a trial. When a public prosecutor suggests something, a counsel says "しかるべく。", which means "You may do as you think." or "No objection."



karlalou said:


> 然らば means 'if so'.
> 然るに means 'but'.
> 然して means 'thus'.
> 
> and.. what else..?



There is a negative form of "しからば", that is "しからずんば". Of course, it means "if not so".


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> I have heard this word translated as "indeed".


Good. Yes in [2]. (The last explanation)



> In which situations is it proper to use this word?


In the situation about 100 or 200 years ago.


----------



## ihitokage

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## frequency

You're welcome. ihitokage, say しかるに *しかり* instead of たしかに―people may laugh or be surprised at this old-fashioned word. But I suspect most of people don't know it.

ごめん、I'm confused.


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> You're welcome. ihitokage, say しかるに instead of たしかに―people may laugh or be surprised at this old-fashioned word. But I suspect most of people don't know it.



Really? I didn't know that since I've heard たしかに very often in anime or movies.
Wait now, karlalou said that 然るに is "but" so how can I use it properly? I have often heard たしかに as "indeed". Can you give me some examples?


----------



## frequency

Yes, たしかに is _indeed_. しかるに *しかり* is _indeed_, too, but very old-fashioned. Most of people don't know this old way to say _indeed_.
Your friend says 'ihitokage! You've got fat recently!' You say, しかるに*しかり*. But sounds old fashioned lol.

Weblio says しかるに can be used as a conjunction.
①そうであるのに。それなのに。多く文章や演説などに用いる語。
② 話題を変えて，別のことを述べる時，その冒頭に用いる。ところで。さて。

Have a look at this page for examples.

ごめん、I'm confused.


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> Yes, たしかに is _indeed_. しかるに is _indeed_, too, but very old-fashioned. Most of people don't know this old way to say _indeed_.
> ...
> Have a look at this page for examples.



ありがとう


----------

